

Jane Austen to be face of the Bank of England £10 note - imdsm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23424289

======
imdsm
> Author Jane Austen is to feature on the next £10 note, the Bank of England
> says, "avoiding a long-term absence of women represented on banknotes".

The Queen is not female?

